# RR: 91. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Gilels, Ludwig (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1957)










2.	Fleisher, Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1961)










3.	Moravec, Turnovsky (cond.), Vienna Musikverein Orchestra	(1963)










4.	Perahia, Haitink (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1984)










5.	Pollini, Böhm (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1976)










6.	Kovacevich, C. Davis (cond.), BBC Symphony Orchestra	(1974)










7.	Arrau, Haitink (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1964)










8.	Schnabel, Sargent (cond.), London Philharmonic Orchestra	(1933)










9.	Kempff, Leitner (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1961)










10.	Curzon, Knappertsbusch (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1954)









*

Condensed Listing: 
1.	Gilels, Ludwig (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1957)
2.	Fleisher, Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1961)
3.	Moravec, Turnovsky (cond.), Vienna Musikverein Orchestra	(1963)
4.	Perahia, Haitink (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1984)
5.	Pollini, Böhm (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1976)
6.	Kovacevich, C. Davis (cond.), BBC Symphony Orchestra	(1974)
7.	Arrau, Haitink (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1964)
8.	Schnabel, Sargent (cond.), London Philharmonic Orchestra	(1933)
9.	Kempff, Leitner (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1961)
10.	Curzon, Knappertsbusch (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1954)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

